# Which purina pro plan?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What is the protein source of the Puppy Chow you're currently feeding?
Several members are feeding the Large Breed puppy food, it's chicken and rice. 


https://www.proplan.com/dogs/products/focus-puppy-large-breed-chicken-rice-formula


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I would put her on the Large Breed Puppy formula. It is designed to slow their bone growth and help joints develop correctly. The amount on the bag was about right but you could try giving a little more and just make sure she's still staying lean. Some Goldens always act like they are starving. I can feel Rukie's ribs and he looks thin but his vet said he's exactly where he should be with his weight and not to let him gain any more. He always eats like he's starving. I laugh because he eats a whole cup of kibble from a slow feeder bowl in about 1 minute and doesn't seem to chew at all but give him one blueberry and he chews it 12 times.


----------



## Wellcraft (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks for the input



CAROLINA MOM said:


> What is the protein source of the Puppy Chow you're currently feeding?
> Several members are feeding the Large Breed puppy food, it's chicken and rice.
> 
> 
> https://www.proplan.com/dogs/products/focus-puppy-large-breed-chicken-rice-formula


We were actually looking at the PPP Focus, the same you linked but we also noticed other types from PPP, one that it was suggested was the sport but we didn't see one for puppies. So to make sure, PPP focus puppy Large breed chicken/rice is what we need?

This is what we are feeding, it is chicken and rice, it's what the breeder was feeding her when we got her. https://www.dogchow.com/en/puppy/pr...ow&gclid=CJjR2_uZ4t8CFcg2gQodHmIItA&gclsrc=ds



cwag said:


> I would put her on the Large Breed Puppy formula. It is designed to slow their bone growth and help joints develop correctly. The amount on the bag was about right but you could try giving a little more and just make sure she's still staying lean. Some Goldens always act like they are starving. I can feel Rukie's ribs and he looks thin but his vet said he's exactly where he should be with his weight and not to let him gain any more. He always eats like he's starving. I laugh because he eats a whole cup of kibble from a slow feeder bowl in about 1 minute and doesn't seem to chew at all but give him one blueberry and he chews it 12 times.


Will do, our reacts the very same way, we have the same bowl but it didn't help. We were told to put some large rocks in her bowl and that it would help. Not sure what to think about that. 

It's my first golden retriever and I'm loving it, think I love her more than my wife, lol. She is gorgeous at 13 weeks. I had several dogs, most of them labs but always wanted a GR, this dogs are so beautiful.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Wellcraft said:


> Hello, we have a gorgeous 13 week old female GR and we are going to switch from purina puppy chow to purina pro plan but we went to the pet store the other day to buy a bag and notice several different types of PPP. We decided on this brand per recommendation on this forums and on the DCM Facebook group, the other was royal canine but after some more search it seems that most GR owners prefer PPP.
> 
> What I would like to know is what exactly of the PPP food is the one we need for her, she weighted 16 last time we went to the vet, that was about a week ago.
> 
> ...


I feed mine Sport. Mine were just like you describe as puppies. My vet LOVED seeing a golden puppy that wasn’t overweight


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Without using Large Breed puppy, you run a serious rick for joint issues in your golden retriever puppy as regular puppy food and adult or performance food can and usually makes your puppy grow too fast for their joints and cause spacing/looseness in the joints. You also have a very different set of vitamins and minerals )and different levels as well) for a adult dog compared to a fast growing puppy It has to do with the amount of protein and even more so the calcium/phosphorus ratios. Phos. inhibits the absorption of calcium so a 2/1 cal/phos ratio is way to high. A large breed puppy food keep that ratio between 1/1 to 1.4/1
Sport or performance foods are for dogs working in the field for 4 or 5 hours a day, just nowhere near what a puppy can burn off so be careful anyone feeding that to a puppy. not worth it as you're setting up your dogs joints/structure for life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Since the current food you're feeding is Chicken, you probably won't have any problems transitioning to the same protein but I would still probably do it gradually to be safe. 

I would continue feeding a puppy formula, it's needed for their development. Did your Vet give you any recommendations?


----------



## David Pearson (Aug 30, 2018)

I had no problem switching over from purina puppy chow to purina pro plan focus puppy large breed chicken and rice. 

Be sure to read the back of the bag for feeding instructions. Get your Vet advise on how on how much your puppy will weight when it is full grown to determine which feeding instruction to use.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I wean my puppies onto the ProPlan Focus Large Breed Puppy and recommend that my puppy buyers keep their puppies on it for the first year. Since doing this, I have noticed overall more even growth and (knock on wood) almost no pano.


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Several members are feeding the Large Breed puppy food, it's chicken and rice.
> https://www.proplan.com/dogs/products/focus-puppy-large-breed-chicken-rice-formula


This is what I am feeding Piper, who will be 7 months tomorrow. She came to us on Fromm, but she didn't like it and I had to "spike" it with Fortiflora to get her to eat it. She LOVES PPP and is a voracious eater, so she's getting a new bowl to slow her down when I order her next bag of PPP. Oh, and her stools are nice and solid. Easy clean up.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You should do fine moving to Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy. It is chicken based. Puppy chow has some chicken in it. You should still do a slow transition, but it isn't likely to cause problems.


----------



## ryansmith (Aug 2, 2018)

*Ppp*

We moved to this a few bags ago and I do believe it is the most consistent our pup has been. He likes it a lot, stools are consistent and the price is right too. Overall this is what we will stick with until he is an adult. I also am tempted to feed him more because he is skinny, while I do feed him a little more than the recommendation, he is not at all gaining weight, so all is well.


----------



## sam (May 21, 2005)

I have a 10-1/2 month old GR male. My breeder is having me transition him from RCGR puppy to PPP 26/16.


----------

